# Hunt with my Boo....



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My little girl Belle (Boo)wanted to "go hunt something" so we went out for a quick evening dove hunt. We set up on a cattle pond on a friends property. We saw probably 15 doves total, only 5 in shotgun range. I got 3 doves, she had her BB gun got several grasshoppers and beetles crawling around on the grass where we were. It was a good time!!


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like a great time. Shooting grasshoppers I hope is just the beginning of lits more hunts to come!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to hear she wanted to come along. Those are the memories I value most with my dad


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

pelican said:


> Sounds like a great time. Shooting grasshoppers I hope is just the beginning of lits more hunts to come!


I hope there are many more to come also. While we were out there we talked about when to send her through hunter safety and she said if I bought her a pink .22 rifle she could probably pass a little easier. It gave me a good laugh, but I am glad she is thinking about going through.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

That's awesome! Another 'new' upland hunter in the making! Wish I had taken my girls more.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

The problem with taking your daughters. Somehow all your stuff becomes theirs, and mine is almost 17 now and this year, she seems to be talking more about hunting with the boys than her pop. Which really is a punch in the gut, but atleast she is hunting, a really great kid, just can't wait until she goes to get the decoys, rifles, dogs ect..... and I have left her with nothing. That'll teach her right?


----------

